# Handle With Care - The Blower´s Daughter (Damien Rice - Cover)



## Mário Roque (May 11, 2014)

Greetings from Portugal!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhSNRB21Qhc&feature=youtu.be


https://www.facebook.com/handlewithcaretrio

Best.

Mário


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bom dia!

Lovely version of the song.


----------

